# 1965 Schwinn Collegiate 5 speed



## Siestabikes (Jun 14, 2019)

My  lastest find. I prefer the ride of the skinnier tires compared to middle weight tires so i may keep this one. I may need a little taller stem for optimum comfort. are my only options newer aftermarket or was there a period correct riser stem available


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 14, 2019)

Super long was the Cycle Truck stem, part number 7545. After market pieces today are all made in China from what I've seen.  Schwinn stems and steer tube ID changed in 1966 so make sure you find one with the correct OD.


----------



## Allrounderco (Jun 14, 2019)

Nice bike!


----------



## Siestabikes (Jun 15, 2019)

Whats the best way to fill in/paint the fading white on the saddle?


----------



## Rollo (Jun 15, 2019)

... How bout using Duplicolor Vinyl spray paint ... 



 ...


----------



## Siestabikes (Jun 18, 2019)

Im futzing with the tires on the Collegiate today. i have a pile of new kenda 597's and none will seat properly...2 rim strips, spraying the tire bead. any tricks to them to seat. id rather use black tires than the gumwall schwinns in the picture


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jun 18, 2019)

Clean the inside and the beat seat of the rim with a wire brush. Old tire rubber loves to stick in there and keep the tire from sliding into the seat. Once that's clean and smooth, overinflate the tube to get the bead to pop into place. Slightly deflate and lube with soapy water if necessary in spots that wont pop in.


----------



## Siestabikes (Jun 18, 2019)

I found a good condition Schwinn rear tire and a narrow front in my stash. seating is still a problem but i have not tried the above method yet. the rack is most likely European but i need to drill a higher vertical hole to level it off a bit. the taller stem fits nicely and doesnt detract too much. also, I added 2 links to the chain. im not crazy about the ride so i may revisit the original gumwalls


----------

